# Strengthen my fridge shelves



## stehowardtlr (15/11/14)

Bought a new fridge just for keeping bottled beers in the other week. Its only a small fridge, can fit around 20 longnecks on each shelf. Only problem is the shelves are bowing so what do people use to add some strength to the shelves. I'm afraid the shelf will fail so I'm only putting 12 bottles on each one. 
Thanks Steve.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (15/11/14)

You could screw some 20x20mm angle under the shelf, this will stop the bowing


----------



## TidalPete (15/11/14)

Strips of 6mm aluminium checker plate (or 20mm x 20mm x 3mm aluminium\ss angle  ) will reinforce your existing wire shelves whilst allowing for the recirculation of (whatever temp) air throughout the fridge.
6mm checker plate is better if you need the extra space.


----------



## stehowardtlr (15/11/14)

Forgot to say they are glass shelves.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (15/11/14)

Araldite the angle underneath


----------



## TidalPete (15/11/14)

Then get the appropriate size in 6mm ally checker plate & carve out a few slots to allow for air recirculation.
Too easy! :super:


----------



## Black Devil Dog (15/11/14)

You could use melamine board. Just cut it to suit and sit it on top of the existing shelf.


----------



## stehowardtlr (15/11/14)

Off to bunnings tomorrow to see what I can get.


----------



## Grott (15/11/14)

Hi, my shelf is wire not glass but holds 30 bottles and bows not enough to slip off the railing. Done this for over 3 years. I would not think glass would bow as much as wire? Have you put the "full load" on and observed how much it has moved on the railing, in other words still plenty to hold the shelf.


----------



## Grott (15/11/14)

Why are my photo's turning upside down? Help


----------



## stehowardtlr (15/11/14)

Just thought I'd do something now before its too late. The glass in this fridge is so thin.


----------



## Grott (15/11/14)

You sure it's not Perspex? Anyway gluing the angle iron with "Hard as Nails" sounds best.
Cheers


----------



## stehowardtlr (15/11/14)

They're tempered glass.


----------



## Mr B (16/11/14)

You could just wedge a stick of wood between the bottom of the fridge and the shelf. Then between each shelf. Fix as desired (blutack would even do)

Or wander into the backyard and find a suitable stick.

If you want to get fancy, you can make a 'T' or similar. Even an 'I', but one with the top and bottom cross bits.


----------



## gezzanet (16/11/14)

+1 I use wood.


----------



## gezzanet (16/11/14)

3x 2 to support the front of the shelves from the bottom up


----------



## spog (16/11/14)

Plywood.


----------



## yankinoz (16/11/14)

I had a shelf bowing under a fermenter with 20+ L of wort/beer in it. I'm not very handy, but managed to cut a 2 x 4 to the right length without losing any fingers. It just squeezes in under the shelf before I put the fermenter in. Works fine.


----------



## welly2 (16/11/14)

grott said:


> Why are my photo's turning upside down? Help


You're in Australia. Gravity and all that.


----------



## stehowardtlr (18/11/14)

Does wood not go mouldy?


----------



## GalBrew (18/11/14)

I built a plywood and timber shelf that can support 3x 19L kegs. Painted in gloss white, no mould after 2 years. Easy.


----------



## fraser_john (20/11/14)

+1 for plywood, I then screwed right angle aluminium extrusion underneath it to add strength. Four kegs on the shelf, no bowing.


----------



## MaltyGoodness (20/11/14)

Get something like this from bunnings.

http://www.bunnings.com.au/600-x-2400-17mm-film-face-plywood_p0340266

"Film Faced Plywood is manufactured to produce a smooth, maintenance free surface that is easy to keep clean, ready to use and has a high load bearing capacity."

Cut to size and sit it straight on top of shelf. Got 3 kegs sitting on mine.


----------



## Weizguy (20/11/14)

This is very helpful as I have 2 fridges with glass shelves. One being a fermentor fridge with 30 litre and 50 litre S/S fusti fermentors in regular use.


----------



## nathanvonbeerenstein (20/11/14)

stehowardtlr said:


> Does wood not go mouldy?


Most fridges these days it wouldnt a problem but for such a small piece id get marine ply for peace of mind


----------



## QldKev (20/11/14)

I don't have glass, but needed to strengthen my shelves as I can squeeze 5 corny kegs on the shelf, that's about 100kg. I used 6 lengths of pine for the upper shelf support and 2 bits of ply for the next one down. The second shelf needed the extra bracing as the weight pushing from the top one made it drop. Never had an issue with them being wood, but it is a frost free freezer.

Pic only has 4 kegs and some other beers, but a 5th keg will fit in the centre.


----------



## Droopy Brew (20/11/14)

I used a left over floor tile which I cut to shape for my fermenter fridge. Works well and cost me nothing. Also easy to clean and draws the heat from the fermenter when it first goes in or starts getting active and producing its own heat. I have no empirical proof but I reckon it keeps the fermenter temp more constant.


----------



## zeggie (20/11/14)

Aluminium checkerplate. Got a few pieces cut up from a mate. Doesn't bend in the slightest no matter what I load on them.


----------



## rude (20/11/14)

I had some jarrah skirting boards lying around had to use the sander on the edges so they would slide in the grooves of the fridge all good


----------

